# [REDES] Comando Route (pend.)

## crsilva

Hola. Estoy tratando de configurar OpenVPN. En un ejemplo encontre lo siguiente:

```
route add -net 10.0.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw $5
```

Alguien podria aclararme que es lo que hace $5 ??

Muchas gracias a todos. Saludos.

Cristian.   :Smile: Last edited by crsilva on Tue Jun 06, 2006 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## galidor

mmmmmm.... de dónde has sacado esto?

si lo has sacado de algún script seguramente sea un parámetro que se le pase desde consola al llamar al script (creo)  :Razz: 

Un saludo!!!

----------

## inconexo

Empecemos por el principio: si has leido la documentacion de OpenVPN te habran dicho que para comunicar ambas redes, las direcciones de las redes deben ser distintas

SEDE 1) 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

SEDE 2) 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0

Por que? Bien, para salir a internet desde la SEDE 1 usaras un gateway por defecto (por ejemplo, la ip interna del router)

```
route add -net default gw 192.168.1.1
```

Es decir, todo el trafico es enviado al router. 

Sin embargo, para comunicar con la SEDE 2, quieres usar el tunel + SSL que te provee OpenVPN. Le diremos por tanto que para hablar con la red 192.168.2.0 use el tunel:

```
route add -net 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev tunl0
```

Un ipconfig -a te ayudara a ver los interfaces creados en tu servidor

```

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Un saludo!

----------

## jmp_

Yo suelo usar directamente:

```

route add default gw [ip_gateway] <iface>

```

----------

## crsilva

galidor Si, lo saque de un script de un ejemplo de configurar OpenVPN que encontre en esta pagina: http://laurel.datsi.fi.upm.es/~rpons/openvpn_como/#pre-shared

inconexo Gracias por el ejemplo, es asi como lo tenia y tengo configurado, no mas que las subredes son 192.168.0.x 192.168.1.x

jmp_ Gracias tambien por tu ejemplo.

Mi duda venia porque la verdad no entendia (ni todavia logro entender   :Razz: ) el significado de $5 pero bueno, voy a intentar hacerlo funcionar con los datos que ustedes me pasaron. Ni bien tenga la solucion, la pongo para que le quede al foro.

Saludos y muchas gracias.

Cristian.   :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

 *crsilva wrote:*   

> galidor Si, lo saque de un script de un ejemplo de configurar OpenVPN que encontre en esta pagina: http://laurel.datsi.fi.upm.es/~rpons/openvpn_como/#pre-shared
> 
> inconexo Gracias por el ejemplo, es asi como lo tenia y tengo configurado, no mas que las subredes son 192.168.0.x 192.168.1.x
> 
> jmp_ Gracias tambien por tu ejemplo.
> ...

 

$5 es el quinto parámetro pasado por línea de comando al script cuando es llamado  :Smile: 

----------

## inconexo

Recuerda la ayuda que gentoo te despues del emerge:

```

 * The openvpn init script expects to find the configuration file

 * openvpn.conf in /etc/openvpn along with any extra files it may need.

 *

 * To create more VPNs, simply create a new .conf file for it and

 * then create a symlink to the openvpn init script from a link called

 * openvpn.newconfname - like so

 *    cd /etc/openvpn

 *    vim foo.conf

 *    cd /etc/init.d

 *    ln -s openvpn openvpn.foo

 *

 * You can then treat openvpn.foo as any other service, so you can

 * stop one vpn and start another if you need to.

 *

 * plugins have been installed into /usr/lib64/openvpn

 *

 * It is recommended that you create your tun/tap interfaces using

 * the net.tun0/net.tap0 scripts provided by baselayout instead of

 * using the 'server' directive in openvpn configuration files.

 * This will insure that the interface really is up after openvpn

 * starts.

 * Note that you cannot use net.tun0/net.tap0 and the server option,

 * otherwise openvpn will not start.

```

y la documentacion de: http://gentoo-wiki.com/OpenVPN

Un saludo!

----------

## crsilva

TieferFeld Gracias, pero la verdad no veo donde está el parámetro   :Question: 

Una nueva duda. Para que vea que los Hosts de ambas subRedes vean los Host de la subred contraria, alcanza con hacer 

```
route add -net 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1
```

Muchas gracias a todos nuevamente.

Saludos. 

Cristian.   :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

yo tengo esto para encaminar una maquina virtual, supongo que es algo parecido a lo que tu necesitas.

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ifconfig $1 172.20.0.1
> 
> /sbin/iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0
> ...

 

----------

## crsilva

A ver, les dejo lo que me muestra el comando ip route show para ver si tengo bien enrutadas todas las variantes o me falta enrutar algo.

```
192.170.0.1 dev tun0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.170.0.2 

192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.102 

192.168.0.0/24 via 192.170.0.2 dev tun0  scope link 

default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
```

Muchas gracias. Saludos.

Cristian.   :Smile: 

----------

